# Umbee cichlid



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is my future monster cichlid. One of the most aggressive new world cichlid out there.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Very nice, I like its small-smile mouth


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Keri said:


> Very nice, I like its small-smile mouth


Thanks! It's mouth is actually a lot bigger.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

is this the same umbee as the one before? this one looks like a lot higher quality umbee


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Chronick said:


> is this the same umbee as the one before? this one looks like a lot higher quality umbee


Yep it's the same umbee. It grew and got a lot better under my care. Never thought an ugly ducking can turn out nice.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

lol! i like it's evil looking smile!


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Yep it's the same umbee. It grew and got a lot better under my care. Never thought an ugly ducking can turn out nice.


yeah, this umbee is turning out great. good job earl


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

bingerz said:


> lol! i like it's evil looking smile!


Lol! Yeah It's will become a pure evil once it mature even more.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Chronick said:


> yeah, this umbee is turning out great. good job earl


Just need to fatten up this guy.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

looks great Earl... Must be all those extra food you have in the tank


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> looks great Earl... Must be all those extra food you have in the tank


I need another exCichlasoma Ornatum Charles. I need two more of them. Hopefully a pair.


----------

